# Autotipusok



## Feri T (2003 Február 27)

BMW xActivity

A bajorok csak egy tanulmányautónak nevezik, de valójában az új X3-as előfutára az xActivity névre keresztelt szabadidőautó-koncepció. Az újdonság célja az, hogy az X5-ös terepjáró-képességeit egy 3-as sorozatra épülő, és azzal egyező méretű autóval egyesítse. Mivel legfőbb piaca az Egyesült Államok lesz, a prototípus bemutatóját is a 2003-as Detroiti Autószalonra időzítik majd. A sorozatgyártású kiadás csak később, 2004 tavaszán kerül piacra, gyártása pedig Ausztriában folyik majd. A Valvetronic benzines, valamint a két- és háromliteres dízelmotorok mellett csúcsmodell is készül majd a BMW háromezres, 231 lóerős soros hathengeresével. Annak ellenére, hogy a szériamodell már hagyományos tetőszerkezetet kap, a tanulmányon látott, és a Citroën Plurieléhez hasonló tetőrácsok talán egy különleges sorozatgyártmányon, az ATC nevű szellős változaton is megjelenhetnek majd.


----------



## Athos (2003 Február 28)

Ez ma' dofi! 
Kivancsi vagyok, hogy az X5-nak a diesel valtozatat behozzak-e? Tudtok errol valamit?


----------



## Feri T (2003 Február 28)

BMW X5 4.4i

A sportos bajor márka karakteres limuzinjai révén egyre nagyobb sikereket könyvelhet el magának az USÁ-ban, a nemrég bemutatott és már piacra is dobott X5-ös sportos szabadidő-terepjáróval pedig újabb szegmensben keserítheti meg a tengerentúli konkurensek életét. A modell azonban szerencsére már Európába is áthajózott, így az Autó Plusz egy Budapest környéki menetpróbán próbálta kiismerni az amerikai Spartanburgban gyártott négykerékhajtású BMW-t, a telepes terepest. 
Méretes
Az igazsághoz hozzátartozik, hogy a müncheniek első, nemcsak utcára szánt 4x4-esének csak amolyan másodpiacnak számít az őshaza, hiszen a SUV-ok (a BMW szerint SAV, azaz Sport Activity Vehicle) elsőszámú vásárlóközönsége a tengeren túl lakik. Az azonban világszerte egyformán fontos, hogy az X5-tel kapcsolatban kihangsúlyozzák: ez a világ első autója, amely úton-útfélen (terepen) egyaránt megállja a helyét. Előbbi állítás tökéletes igazságában győződtünk meg előbb, nem mintha kételkedtünk volna a tulajdonképpen egy megemelt sport-kombinak megfelelő konstrukció képességeiben. A bajor újdonság szédületes menetteljesítményekkel és -viselkedéssel büszkélkedhet, de ezen a műszaki hátteret megvizsgálva szintén nincs csodálkoznivaló. Egy V8-as motor méltó társa a hatalmas karosszériának (5-ös touringnál rövidebb, 7-esnél szélesebb, több mint 2 tonna tömeg), a Steptronic-kal mért 7,5 másodperces gyorsulási adat mindent elmond a vezetés élményéről. Kemény kanyarokban vagy hirtelen sávváltásokkor az állandó négykerékhajtás, nomeg az ESP-nek megfelelő DSC elektronikatömeg siet a megtévedt sofőr segítségére. Utat engedni, és lehúzódni persze nem nagyon kell az X5-tel. Inkább az jelenthet gondot, hogy az előttünk haladó késve veszi észre a háta mögött tornyosuló "bömöst", nomeg bennünket, a magas "lóról" minden forgalmi helyzetet jól átlátó vezetőt… Ha aztán szabad a pálya, a 207 km/h-s csúcsig (a terepesebb gumik miatt itt parancsolt álljt a fedélzeti számítógép, egyébként 230 lenne a vége) szaladhatunk, közben a manuális váltások kényelmetlenségét is összevethetjük az automatával. A lehajtó előtt a nehéz utánfutókra méretezett fékek teljesítményének tesztjére is sort keríthetünk, aztán irány az úttalan út. 

Próbatétel
Mielőtt nagy lendülettel a szántásba és patakmederbe kormányoznánk a BMW-t, azért vegyük számba, hogy a reklám ellenére nem alvázas, sárdöngölős vagy kősivatagi túrákra tervezett, a természet törvényeit is legyőzni képes autóban ülünk. Bárki bármit is állít, a 18 centis hasmagasság, az aszfaltra álmodott, igényes levegős rugózás, az elektronikus differenciálzár vagy a felező nélküli váltó, sőt még a Hill Descent Controll "ereszkedőautomatika" sem tudja pótolni egy Land Rover Defender erényeit. (Még akkor sem, ha sok ötletet az akkor még testvérgyárból vettek kölcsön az X5-öshöz.) Persze félni sem kell a próbáktól, a csúcsmegoldások a legtöbb esetben segítenek, s a BMW fogalmai szerint a "könnyített terepjárásba" belefér egy-egy húzósabb emelkedő-lejtő, vagy akár 55 centi mély vízen való átkelés is.
Tudjuk, hogy egy ilyen luxusgép tulajdonosai nagy többségének nem lesz sem kedve, sem ideje off-road-os feladatoknak alávetni 25 milliós büszkeségét. Sokkal inkább élvezni fogja a 7-esnél is szebb belsőt, az autógyártás talán legigényesebben kidolgozott és használható csomagtartóját, dicsekedni fog a menet közben is mérhető guminyomás kijelzőjével, próbálgatja a beszédvezérelt funkciókat és a fényre sötétedő külső-belső tükröket, nomeg mindenkivel megszámoltatja majd a kárpitokba rejtett 10 légzsákot. Ha pedig egyedül lesz és zenét sem akar hallgatni, gyönyörködik a négy kipufogóvégből áradó mennyei hangzásban. 

MŰSZAKI ADATOK BMW X5 4.4i 

Motor: 4398 cm3 
Teljesítmény: 210 kW (286 LE) 5400/min
Nyomaték: 440 Nm 3600/min
Saját/össztömeg: 2170/2725 kg
Hossz/szél./mag.: 4667/1872/1707 mm
Tengelytáv: 2820 mm
Csomagtér: 465/1550 l
Végsebesség: 207 km/h
Gyorsulás: (0-100 km/h) 7,5 s
Fogyasztás 15,9 l/100 km
Üzemanyagtartály: 92 l
Hatótávolság: 578 km
Alapár: 17 944 000 Ft (3.0)
Tesztautó ára: 24 947 000 Ft
Tesztautó: Wallis Motor


----------



## Feri T (2003 Március 2)

Alfa Romeo GT Coupé

Vérbeli túrakocsi jelenik meg az Alfa Romeo kínálatában: a klasszikus GT hagyományokat felelevenítő négyüléses kupé a 156-os alapjaira épül. 4,48 m hosszú karosszériájának megrajzolásánál a Bertone tervezőstúdió közreműködött. Az év végén piacra kerülő GT Coupé alapmotorja 1,8 literes 140 lóerős benzines lesz, ezt követi a 156 lóerős, közvetlen benzinbefecskendezéses kétliteres, valamint az 1,9 JTD common-rail dízel 140 lóerős teljesítménnyel. A csúcsmodellt neve itt is GTA lesz, a már jól ismert 3,2 literes, 250 lóerős V6-ossal.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Március 5)

Peugeot Hoggar

A Peugeot genfi újdonságai közé tartozik a Hoggar névre keresztelt tanulmány, melynek felépítése leginkább a sivatagi homokfutókéhoz hasonlítható. A nyitott buggy szokatlan megoldása a két darab 2,2 literes HDI dízelmotor, együttesen 360 lóerős teljesítménnyel és 800 Nm-es maximális nyomatékkal. Az erőforrásokhoz csatolt hatfokozatú sebességváltókat elektronika kapcsolja a kormánykerékre, vagy a hagyományos váltó helyére beépített kar állásának megfelelően. Mindkét motor külön üzemanyagtartályból kapja a gázolajat, ezek kapacitása egyenként 80 liter. A 3,96 méter hosszú, 2 méter széles és 1,49 méter magas autóba szárnyas ajtókon át lehet beszállni, a kétszemélyes belső térben alumínium borítás és bőrkárpit fogadja az utasokat. A középkonzolra a navigációs rendszer és MP3-lejátszó beállításait kezelő érintőképernyős monitoron kívül két fordulatszámmérő került, melyek az előre és hátulra beépített motorok sebességét mutatják.


----------



## Athos (2003 Május 3)

Csodaszep az az Alfa. Hiaba az olaszok mindig is az autotervezes topjan voltak es vannak. Most hoztak ki az Alfa Romeo 156-os uj modelljet egy kis borsot torve a nemetek orra ala. Koztudott, hogy a nemet autok, Audi, BMW, Mercedes mind 250 km/h-nal tiltanak le. Na ez az uj Alfa 255 km/h-nal tilt le, ami ekkora sebessegnel szinte semmit nem jelent, csak eppen 5-tel tobb, mint a nemeteke.  Allitolag az Alfa 2007-ben fog ismet visszaterni Eszak-Amerikaba. A Peugeot visszajovetelerol is folynak targyalasok, de szvsz az elektronikan meg igen sok javitani valo van, hogy azok az autok ezeknek a kovetelmenyeknek megfeleljenek.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Július 8)

Már készül a nyitott Lamborghini Gallardo 

A képen látható autó még csak ügyes képmanipuláció eredménye, de valami ilyesmit várhatunk, amikor a jövo év második felében megjelenik a kisebbik Lamborghini roadster-változata. A típus bevallottan fejlesztés alatt áll, és ha megjelenik, nyilván komoly fejtörést okoz majd a Ferrari vezetésének, mivel a kategóriájában jelenleg egyeduralkodó és igen kelendo Modena Spyder közvetlen ellenfele lesz. A hírek szerint nem csak egy levágott teteju Gallardóról van szó, hiszen azt akár a zárt változattal együtt bemutathatták volna: a mérnökök most azon dolgoznak, hogy a teto hiányából adódó dinamika-vesztést minimálisra csökkentsék, azaz a nyitott változat végsebessége is elérje a lélektani szempontból igen fontos 300 km/h-t.


----------



## Athos (2003 Július 9)

Most hoztak be az Eszak-Amerikai kontinensre a Volkswagen Tuareg elnevezesu terepjarojat, melyet a vilag egy legjobbjakent emlegetnek. Az uton meg nem lattam, de hamarosan megjelennek. Allitolag meg a BMW X5-jat es meguti. 
A Mercedes jovore kezdi behordani a diesel motorokkal felszerelt autoit. A tobbi europai gyarto azert nem hozza be a diesel gepeket, mert azok a canadai gyenge 'minosegu' gazolajat nem birjak.


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 7)

*Nyolcmotoros, nyolckerekes elektromos autó*
2005. július 7., csütörtök, 9:47


"Útjára bocsátották" Japánban az első nyolckerekű elektromos meghajtású gépkocsit, amelynek sajátossága, hogy nyolc motor mozgatja - mindegyik kerékben egy.









Az Eliica (Electric Lithium-Ion battery Car) formáját tekintve az AFP szerint a DS Citroën új változatára emlékeztet, és eddig csak próbapályákon közlekedett. Keddtől azonban az öt méter hosszú, csaknem 2,5 tonna súlyú autó már a japán utakon száguldozik - jelentették be a tervezők.

A Keio egyetem kutatói által 38 cég támogatásával kifejlesztett jármű számára az energiát akkumulátorok szolgáltatják, és mivel minden kerekét külön motor hajtja meg, nincsenek áttétel-problémái. Az Eliica kényelmes, gyors, robusztus, tervezői szerint a jövő családi autója lehet.


Az nyolckerekű elektromos autó a fejlesztők szerint nem környezetszennyező, káprázatosan gyorsul, 370 kilométeres sebességet képes elérni és 100 kilométert 100 jen (185 forint) költséggel tesz meg. A kísérleti jármű finanszírozói között van a Bridgestone, a Pioneer, a Daiwa House Industry és a Japan Airlines.

(MTI)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

Ilyen nekem is koll, ha volna valakinek othon elfekvoben ne dobjatok ki :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Július 7)

Miert nem szoltal elobb? :shock: Azt hittem hibas. Tobb kereke van.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

Es amenyi eszed van kidobtad :shock: 
. Az ígéret szép szó, de a Landwirtschaftsausstellung még szebb.


----------



## Efike (2005 Július 7)

Olyan mint te, egyel több van :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 7)

Efike írta:


> Olyan mint te, egyel több van :twisted:




Hat en nem vagyok egy szamtantanar de en ott egy kicsit tobb kereket latok :shock: Megint a maligan :5:


----------



## foco (2009 Február 16)

Re: Nyolcmotoros, nyolckerekes elektromos autó

Félek tőle azért kell ennyi kerék, hogy elbírja az utasteret teljesen kitöltő akkumlátorok mennyiségét.


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Szia!
Ezt nem nagyon értem???


----------



## gnctiger (2009 Június 26)

*AMG Mercedes DTM*

Tiszteletem...

Valakinek volt szerencséje ilyen a címbne emlitett autóhoz?


----------



## gerdanorbi (2009 November 8)

2002 Ford modeohoz keresek szak konyvet vagy cd-muszaki abrakal


----------



## brolin (2010 Január 24)

Nekem már volt nem jött be!Nem fért be a garázsba az utcán meg nem hagy ilyet az ember!Még kilopnák belőle az aksit


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

Azóta már elfekvőből is elvitték. Feltámadt .
Én most egy csúnya BMW-t űzők-hajtok, de eddig az elfekvő szóba sem került.


----------



## katisza (2010 Március 22)

Az idei genfi autószalon csodáit láttátok? volt pár szép gép. 
http://www.autosvilag.com/index.php/Genfi-Autokiallitas-2010-Alfatol-Omegaig-1.-resz.html
itt van róla pár kép!



 BMW Nazca, Ilyet se látni minden nap az utcán! The *BMW Nazca C2* or *Italdesign Nazca C2* or *Italdesign Nazca M12*, was a 1991 concept sports car. The car was designed by famed automotive engineering company Italdesign, home of Giorgetto Giugiaro, and features a similar frontal design of a BMW. The car was equipped with the 5.7 L V12 engine from BMW and produced 380 bhp (283 kW; 385 PS).


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Január 25)

Felejtsétek el a hagyományos üzemanyagú autókat! Na jó, tudom, van gázüzemű is, vegyes akár, de ezenkívül?
Íme, érkezik a következő generáció:
http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2015/01/viszlat-olaj-levegovel-es-vizzel-mukodo.html#.VMTfc9LuLfI


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Szeptember 3)

Itt az újabb autó 
"Az Elio Motors alapítója Paul Elio egy olcsó, háromkerekű kétszemélyes kisautót tervezett. Az autó ára 6800 dollár körül lesz, ami közel 1/3-a a más márkák autóihoz képest."

Forrás: http://www.minner.hu/jonnek-az-uj-autopiaci-szereplok-elio-motors-a-haromkereku-kisauto/


----------



## bok (2016 Március 29)

Efike írta:


> *Nyolcmotoros, nyolckerekes elektromos autó*
> 2005. július 7., csütörtök, 9:47
> 
> 
> ...


A jövő


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Június 20)

A Forbes által összeállított lista 12 szuper autóról, a 2017-es évre: 
http://www.forbes.com/pictures/ehmk45egmjf/1-alfa-romeo-giulia/


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Szeptember 24)

Ismét megrendezték a világ leggyorsabb autói közötti versenyt:
http://index.hu/kulfold/2017/09/24/...tt_a_vilag_legkomolyabb_gyorsulasi_versenyen/


----------

